# Camera Strap Black Rapid double alternatives



## kennephoto (Aug 11, 2014)

I am starting to do many more weddings and I love the idea of the black rapid double that I have but it seems overly dangly and loose. I feel like I always have to hold my cameras when doing anything. I don't know if I'm just being a baby and just not used to it or might there be something better. I love being able to quickly draw either camera and let the other hang but I feel like I always have to baby sit the other camera so it's not swinging around bashing things. I kinda wish it had another strap by my pants belt loops where I could attach something to prevent unwanted movements.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2014)

I have used another guys Spider holster set a couple of times. Highly recommend it. The main drawback is you lose the ability to use your custom AS plates, but in standard wedding shooting I don't find that too much of a loss. You can get the holster casting that just goes on your own belt too.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=808803&gclid=CNHRkfmpisACFUVo7AodylkAAQ&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I have used another guys Spider holster set a couple of times. Highly recommend it. The main drawback is you lose the ability to use your custom AS plates...



Spider has an Arca adapter, basically an AS clamp with the Spider pins. I did not want the hassle of swapping out my L-bracket, I bought the Spider Holster only after they came out with that clamp. I use it on a Lowepro belt. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/897904-REG/Spider_Camera_Holster_725_Spider_Arca_Swiss_Clamp_Black.html


----------



## pwp (Aug 11, 2014)

The search for the perfect camera strap system is a bit like the search for the Holy Grail. I've made my way through a number of strap systems and several hundred dollars in the process

1. Original Canon. Let's face it, neck straps are body busters when you're working with two bodies at long events.

2. Spider Pro. I used this for a couple of years with the dual holster belt. It's good, and I still quite like it, but moving all that weight onto my hips was actually giving me sore hips. I could hardly walk back to the car after an all-day track & field meet. Something had to change.

3. CarrySpeed. I loved this at first...but probably because a ton of research had taken me to CarrySpeed & I'd made a big dollar commitment to the entire system, so I had to like it. But sheesh! It really didn't work as advertised. It was bulky, heavy and very fiddly to set up before each job. The double strap was a functional disaster. Don't ever get a double strap whoever sells it. Now they're gone, litigated off the face of the Earth by an aggressively litigious Black Rapid.

4. I had been resisting Black Rapid all the way along. But hell, I gave it a try. Just the one... but I soon went back to the Spider Pro and sore hips. eBay was doing pretty well from my camera strap sales at this point.

5. Go directly to Peak Design. OMG this stuff is good. It's inexpensive. It's simple, light, customizable with flexibility limited only by your imagination. In the context of the OP's question, I use two Peak Design Leash straps slung one each side. Just make sure the heavier of the two (in my case a 1D4 with 70-200 f/2.8isII) on top. Leave the straps a little looser than instinct would tell you. I'm 15 months in now with Peak Design. I thought the narrow straps would cut, but they don't. In any case, they're releasing a wide strap within weeks, the culmination of a Kickstarter project. The quick release Anchors are the heart and soul of this system. They're pure gold especially if you also use your DSLR for video where straps are always in the way. Snap snap and you're strapless. 

I've really worked the field on this subject. Peak Design. Check them out. Don't buy a double strap. Ever.

-pw


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm currently using dual BR strap. I've seen few wedding pros wearing this: http://holdfastgear.com/collections/all/products/money-maker-luxury-leather-multi-camera-strap

It looks good, not sure how comfortable this is.


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm currently using dual BR strap. I've seen few wedding pros wearing this: http://holdfastgear.com/collections/all/products/money-maker-luxury-leather-multi-camera-strap
> 
> It looks good, not sure how comfortable this is.



Thanks for the recomendations I will look at these options as well. Got 2 weddings this weekend. The BR Dual is comfortable as it really spreads the weight and after 8 hours or more I dont really notice it there I just think there might be something different that may work better for me. That money maker leather one really does look sharp though wow, But I bet I wouldnt look at good in it haha.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 11, 2014)

pwp said:


> ...
> 
> 5. Go directly to Peak Design. OMG this stuff is good. It's inexpensive. It's simple, light, customizable with flexibility limited only by your imagination. In the context of the OP's question, I use two Peak Design Leash straps slung one each side. Just make sure the heavier of the two (in my case a 1D4 with 70-200 f/2.8isII) on top. Leave the straps a little looser than instinct would tell you. I'm 15 months in now with Peak Design. I thought the narrow straps would cut, but they don't. In any case, they're releasing a wide strap within weeks, the culmination of a Kickstarter project. The quick release Anchors are the heart and soul of this system. They're pure gold especially if you also use your DSLR for video where straps are always in the way. Snap snap and you're strapless.
> 
> ...



For $35 I reckon I'll try it!

Jim


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 11, 2014)

pwp said:


> The search for the perfect camera strap system is a bit like the search for the Holy Grail. I've made my way through a number of strap systems and several hundred dollars in the process
> 
> 1. Original Canon. Let's face it, neck straps are body busters when you're working with two bodies at long events.
> 
> 2. Spider Pro. I used this for a couple of years with the dual holster belt. It's good, and I still quite like it, but moving all that weight onto my hips was actually giving me sore hips. I could hardly walk back to the car after an all-day track & field meet. Something had to change.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 11, 2014)

Both the Cinch 2 and the Peak design straps are great, i.e., they prevent the swing problem of the tripod-mounted straps, but they don't provide a solution to mounting directly to the lens satisfactorily when I use my 70-200. 

I wonder, how safe is it to carry the 70-200 2.8 mounted to your camera with the camera connected to the strap as the ads show? I mean, the lens is at least twice the weight of the camera!


----------



## risc32 (Aug 11, 2014)

[urlhttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/900550-REG/Holdfast_Gear_mm02_ch_Camera_Harness_Chestnut.html][/url]

this is what i use.well, not that model, but this system. it isn't inexpensive at all, but i find it works well, and looks good. in fact as it ages it only looks better, as opposed to most other things that get dirty and make you look like you are a member of the SWAT team. although you might look like an old school detective or something. anyway, i like it and get positive comments about it at most weddings i work. 

BTW-it seems all photographers have a closet full of bags and straps that they never use for one reason or another. we should have a swap meet!!


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 11, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Both the Cinch 2 and the Peak design straps are great, i.e., they prevent the swing problem of the tripod-mounted straps, but they don't provide a solution to mounting directly to the lens satisfactorily when I use my 70-200.
> 
> I wonder, how safe is it to carry the 70-200 2.8 mounted to your camera with the camera connected to the strap as the ads show? I mean, the lens is at least twice the weight of the camera!



Well my 70-200 2.8 is just about as heavy as my 1D mark III that its attached to! I was thinking about using the strap on my 5D and the holster on my 1D. Still not sure about going with Spider Holster or Peak Designs.


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 11, 2014)

risc32 said:


> [urlhttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/900550-REG/Holdfast_Gear_mm02_ch_Camera_Harness_Chestnut.html][/url]
> 
> this is what i use.well, not that model, but this system. it isn't inexpensive at all, but i find it works well, and looks good. in fact as it ages it only looks better, as opposed to most other things that get dirty and make you look like you are a member of the SWAT team. although you might look like an old school detective or something. anyway, i like it and get positive comments about it at most weddings i work.
> 
> BTW-it seems all photographers have a closet full of bags and straps that they never use for one reason or another. we should have a swap meet!!



I was looking at that as well, someone else recommended it. It sure looks stylish as all heck. I'm just not liking my BR Dual strap anymore. I wonder if I can return this stuff to amazon if I dont like them ??


----------



## LarryC (Aug 11, 2014)

risc32 said:


> [urlhttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/900550-REG/Holdfast_Gear_mm02_ch_Camera_Harness_Chestnut.html][/url]
> 
> this is what i use.well, not that model, but this system. it isn't inexpensive at all, but i find it works well, and looks good. in fact as it ages it only looks better, as opposed to most other things that get dirty and make you look like you are a member of the SWAT team. although you might look like an old school detective or something. anyway, i like it and get positive comments about it at most weddings i work.



Wow, thanks for the link. I use, and have been very happy with, an older single camera Carry Speed for my one camera, but I think I would buy one of these in a minute if they made single camera version.


----------



## infared (Aug 11, 2014)

pwp said:


> The search for the perfect camera strap system is a bit like the search for the Holy Grail. I've made my way through a number of strap systems and several hundred dollars in the process
> 
> 1. Original Canon. Let's face it, neck straps are body busters when you're working with two bodies at long events.
> 
> ...



I bought in on #5...can't wait till they ship. LOOKS LIKE A WINNER TO ME !!!!!!


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 12, 2014)

infared said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > The search for the perfect camera strap system is a bit like the search for the Holy Grail. I've made my way through a number of strap systems and several hundred dollars in the process
> ...



I went with #5 as well. Hopefully I like it more than the spider holster.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 12, 2014)

I was having the usual problems with the Canon straps, so I decided to try the Capture Pro belt clip from Peak Design. It's beautifully machined and very secure. You can pull your camera off your belt very quickly, but you do have to use your other hand to push the red safety release button first.

It's a very comfortable and secure way to carry a Rebel-class camera, but a 5D or 7D class camera gets a bit heavy, especially with the full frame EF lenses that are usually attached. Oh, the 5D 3 with the pancake lens is actually quite nice to carry that way.

It can sometimes be a bit fiddly when you are trying to slide the camera onto the belt clip. I need to practice that more. I also intend to get out one of my pistol belts and see if that makes the weight less annoying.


https://peakdesign.com/store/capturepro


----------



## pwp (Aug 12, 2014)

That's great a few people have gone with the Peak Design straps. Hope they work for you. You can blame me if they don't! (doubtful...)

Can I add something to the Peak Design Capture Pro Clip conversation. 
https://peakdesign.com/store/capturepro

I bought into the Capture Pro Clip system with two Capture Pro Clips and two ProPads attached to a Utility Belt
https://peakdesign.com/store/propad

This system would probably work a treat with very small, light pocket cameras but are an epic-fail with pro bodies and heavy L glass. Having used the Spider Holster system for a number of years I was in a good position to offer a real-world comparison. 

For a clip based, belt mount system the Spider Pro Holster system is the very clear winner. Like drmikeinpdx says, it's fiddly and annoying getting the camera onto the clip with the Peak Design Capture Pro system . The Spider Holster system just "snicks" in. Once camera is in the belt mounted clip, the Peak Design Capture Pro is completely rigid. You might think this is good, but the rigidity is a darn nuisance if you want to sit, or squat down to take a shot with your other body, particularly if the lens/body on the belt includes a 70-200 f/2.8. By comparison, the Spider Pro Holster pin attachment allows for a little bit of "swing" which transforms the usability. They don't swing too much though. I can _RUN _with two bodies/lenses on the Spider Pro belt while carrying a 1D4 with 300 f/2.8is on a monopod eg at a track & field meet.

So my clear vote for straps is very much with Peak Design, but for a belt/clip system it's still Spider Pro Holster all the way.

-pw


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

I use BR very happily but may take a swing at the Peak Design alternative for my occasional shoulder carry. But in that vein, two questions:
First, I was always raised that I should not carry a camera on a strap if there is a heavy lens on front (e.g., the 70-200, or 300) because it may deform the front of the camera body and make focusing inaccurate, because it may distort the relationship of the lens mount to the sensor (or film...) -- is there still truth to that, or no?
Second, the Peak Design loops--the ones that fit on the camera's strap points-- what has people's experience been with whether they show wear before breaking? Wear on a part exposed to friction doesn't bother me; the replacements are cheap; but sudden failure of a weight-bearing element does ... I appreciate y'all's hive expertise...


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 13, 2014)

Another vote for Peak Design's Capture Clip. I use two on a ThinkTank Pro Speed Belt, but I don't mount the brackets directly to the belt. Check my previous post on this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17975.msg354702#msg354702

I sewed two-inch strap into a simpler version of Peak Design's Pro Pad. I like that the clip is horizontal and that I can slide the clip around the belt.

I'm now using two 5D3's, one with a 70-200 f2.8 II and the other with a 24-70 f2.8 II. This works a lot better on my waste than my shoulder -- no more headaches. If I need an extra lens, I can add one of ThinkTank's lens pouches to the belt.

It's worth noting that I almost always have one camera in hand, so the weight on the belt is typically from a single camera and lens. Still, I find it comfortable to carry both cameras on the belt.

Another note. I make my own straps out of 1" military grade tube webbing with the ends sewn to a length of 3/4 old-fashioned camera strap. If things get moving quickly, I can throw one strap around the neck and the other around a shoulder like the old pros did and switch pretty quickly between the two. 

And, another modification. Before attaching the strap to the camera, I run it through a hair bungee. When the strap isn't in use, I wrap it up and keep it in place with the bungee. When I need the strap, just pull. See the photo below. Also, note that the 3/4 strap on the right side is long enough to double as a wrist strap.


----------



## pwp (Aug 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Both the Cinch 2 and the Peak design straps are great, i.e., they prevent the swing problem of the tripod-mounted straps, but they don't provide a solution to mounting directly to the lens satisfactorily when I use my 70-200.
> I wonder, how safe is it to carry the 70-200 2.8 mounted to your camera with the camera connected to the strap as the ads show? I mean, the lens is at least twice the weight of the camera!


My solution for that is to attach a Peak Design Anchor to the QR plate on the lens shoe. This not only distributes the weight of the heavy 70-200, but creates a nice balance when it's at your side. I put anchors everywhere, on the two original neckstrap points, the point on the bottom plate and with heavy lenses like the 70-200, on the QR plate. The Anchor does not get in the way when mounting onto a monopod or tripod. 

Anyone buying Peak Design straps, I'd suggest ticking the box for a couple of extra packs of Anchors... they're less than $10 per pack.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Aug 13, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> Another vote for Peak Design's Capture Clip.


Errm, I don't think it's _another_ vote for the PD Capture Clip...other posts have cast doubt on their usability. 
Yours is the only vote. The positive comments have largely been for the PD straps.

But still, if you've worked out a viable custom setup that works perfectly for you, then that's the main thing. 
The Peak Design products are great this way, they lend themselves to adaption and unique custom setups.

-pw
_____________________________________

_edit:_ FTb-n I actually just had a proper look at your Capture Clip setup that you linked to:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17975.msg354702#msg354702
That's very clever and would overcome my primary criticism of the Capture Plate as I used it with the Pro Pad, and that is the excessive rigidity. Your system would allow for just a little bit of swing and movement. Nice!


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 13, 2014)

PWP, thanks, the flexibility to "hinge" just below the belt is what I was after. Even with the 70-200, I can quickly and easily swing the camera if I sit down. Further, keeping the body in the clip makes changing lenses easy.

I never tried the Spider Pro and have been intrigued with it. I can see where it would be quicker than the PD Capture Clip. But, I opted for the Clip for two reasons. One, I wanted the smallest possible plate on the bottom of the camera body and preferable flat. Second, I prefer the lens to hang down and with the front element facing the ground. I like that the Capture Clip keeps it in this position. From web research alone (and not first-hand experience) the Spider Pro seems to allow for more swing that I might prefer. Again, can't say for certain since I didn't try it. The Spider Pro was my second choice, but so far, I've been happy with the Clip.

For what it's worth, I first learned of the Capture Clip from a friend when the Kickstarter campaign was initially launched. The Clip came a long way since then. As one who tinkers with mods, I'm enjoying watching the ideas and the growth of this company.


----------



## eli72 (Aug 13, 2014)

When I'm carrying two bodies, I use the Optech Dual Harness (since I use OpTech Pro straps with the long Pro Loops on my bodies, it's a simple matter to disconnect the long Pro Loop straps from the single Pro Loop neck strap and attach them to the Dual Harness) with two Spider holsters attached to a ThinkTank Steroid Speed Belt with the Pixel Racing Harness which spreads the weight between my shoulders and my hips. The nice thing about the Spider holsters is that unless you are really jumping around you don't need to lock the cameras in to keep them from falling out of the holster (but you can if you want to with a simple push of the locking pin). Also, if you use a flash it hangs straight down with the lens pointing to the rear and the body close to your leg, so it's not as likely to bump into things as you move. It may not be the most stylish rig, but I gave up worrying about what I look like when I'm shooting a long time ago.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 13, 2014)

pwp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Both the Cinch 2 and the Peak design straps are great, i.e., they prevent the swing problem of the tripod-mounted straps, but they don't provide a solution to mounting directly to the lens satisfactorily when I use my 70-200.
> ...



Thanks for the information. BTW, the Clutch looks awesome. I am getting it when it's out.


----------



## pwp (Aug 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thanks for the information. BTW, the Clutch looks awesome. I am getting it when it's out.


There still may be time to get the discounted price as it's in the last couple of days of the Kickstarter process.
If you miss that, 1KindPhoto http://www.1kindphotography.com/2014/01/deal-peak-design-bundles-save-up-to-15-plus-additional-10-off.html has a discount code for Peak Design. 
coupon code: 1kindphoto

-pw


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 13, 2014)

pwp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the information. BTW, the Clutch looks awesome. I am getting it when it's out.
> ...



I did get it through Kickstarter. 

The Slide, though, has a few shortcomings as far as I am concerned. I agree it will be less dangly than the Blackrapid (although I use a set of Optech uni-loops to secure the camera, which makes it dangle less), but the sliding strap will make it difficult to use with a backpack over or under it. The sliding carabiner of the Blackrapids just work. A pity that they can't innovate with the connection with the camera. 

Mind you, I will not be surprised of PD is bought out by BR, giving us a great all-in-one solution


----------

